# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Spoken Russian in MP3 format

## mercurius

Can anyone recommend any sites for downloading good spoken Russian (poetry, talks, speeches -tho preferably not political!) that I could download to listen to in order to keep my ear in? 
Thank you in advance for any recommendations.

----------


## Lampada

> Can anyone recommend any sites for downloading good spoken Russian (poetry, talks, speeches -tho preferably not political!) that I could download to listen to in order to keep my ear in? 
> Thank you in advance for any recommendations.

 http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=11799 
The only thing:   you can not download it.

----------


## Kelpie

this one: http://mds.rudn.info/mdsnew/
it says that there is a limitation on "non-russian" traffic but I downloaded from German account and it was ok.
and this one: http://1001skazka.com/tale.html
it's not only audio but also cartoons - the best ones from Soviet time http://1001skazka.com/mult/mult1.html

----------


## Lampada

> ...and this one: http://1001skazka.com/tale.html
> it's not only audio but also cartoons - the best ones from Soviet time http://1001skazka.com/mult/mult1.html

 Как давно ты слушал тамошние аудио?  
Там уже ничего не работает, как раньше.   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Here, here is a set of prank calls made by one of the most famous russian prank callers Лёха aka Lexus, and the most brilliant victim of all times -- an instructor of some moscow university, Роман Петрович.
They're of good quality, well, most of them. Clean voices and loads of fun. http://rapidshare.com/files/13374488/PP.rar
(25Mb)

----------


## Kelpie

Ну, скинули все на рапидшару, но ссылки-то работают. А коллекция у них отменная!  ::

----------


## challenger

I think you can download the stuff from russianpoetry.net.

----------

